# Buying a flash on a budget



## AmateurAli (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a Canon T2i. I've been looking to get a bounce/swivel flash for it but I don't have the money nor the need to buy a top of the line product. I'm perfectly fine with getting a 3rd party brand (I know to some that's unheard of). That being said, I also don't want to end up with something that's going to break immediately or drive me crazy because it's not easy to use. Can anyone help me with what brands of flashes might be the best to go for on a TIGHT budget? Or even if you know of one I should definitely stay away from? Anything to help me narrow my search. Thanks so much!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Vivitar 285HV Flash 233965 B&H Photo Video


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 17, 2011)

What is your TIGHT budget amount?


----------



## Edsport (Nov 17, 2011)

Yongnuo 460II is very cheap but it don't have TTL so has to be used manually, the Yongnuo 468II is an excellent flash that has TTL. Check to make sure they work with your camera... yongnuo | eBay


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 17, 2011)

Wait... weren't you just here and and left? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...261678-everyone-clap-whoo-hoo-im-leaving.html


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Wait... weren't you just here and and left? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...261678-everyone-clap-whoo-hoo-im-leaving.html


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2011)

:waiting:
Don't you just hate those permanent Internet records. 

Yongnuo Flash Speedlite Yn-460ii for Nikon Canon Pentax 

Arri Daylight 12KW/18KW HMI Fresnel Light Kit (190-250V) B&H​


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 17, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> What is your TIGHT budget amount?


 About $100. Someone had told me I wouldn't get anything decent under $300 but I'm determined to prove them wrong.


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2011)

Define 'decent'.


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 17, 2011)

Decent.....idk something that works.  and doesn't seem "cheap". I'm all for inexpensive but I don't want something that's a crappy quality.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 17, 2011)

AmateurAli said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > What is your TIGHT budget amount?
> ...



always a little contrary, aren't you?


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks you guys for the recommendations. I'm going to check these out.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, I wish you luck on that endeavor. I have no suggestions under $100. About $165 is where I start out. See what Yongnuo has to offer.


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, I think I've narrowed it to the Vivitar DF 383 or the Yongnuo YN 468.
Anymore thoughts...?


----------



## Edsport (Nov 20, 2011)

468 and i think you will be pleased...


----------



## MissCream (Nov 20, 2011)

I have two YN-460ii and I love them. I've used them as slaves in a lot of my shoots and they haven't failed me yet


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2011)

YN.


----------



## thepaulreid (Nov 20, 2011)

YN560. Better made than my Metz 58!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Wait... weren't you just here and and left? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...261678-everyone-clap-whoo-hoo-im-leaving.html


They always come back. :roll:


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> They always come back. :roll:



Omg! Hahaha! I was so confused when that was posted on my thread earlier but I didn't really pay that close attention to it. Just went back and read through that whole exchange....ok, let's make this clear. That was not me!! Lol! Although I'm sure if you all wait long enough I'll embarrass myself in some way. (hopefully not quite that bad) 
Now I'm kinda bummed. I thought my user name was cute and catchy, but it's eerily close to hers.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2011)

:raisedbrow:


----------



## Film66 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can I suggest you may be better buying a good flash second hand. I collect old camera's and I often see top quality flash guns and most other equipment at camera fair's. Years ago I bought a top of the range Metz flash which I paid nearly £300 I saw one for for just £40 in mint condition at a camera fair. I suggest you look on the Internet and see if there is any genuine camera fairs in your area. Even if you do not get a flash I will be amazed if there's not something there you want.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2011)

AmateurAli said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honey, you don't think there is any way we are believing that, do you? You come here with the exact same attitude and choose the same name minus ONE letter? What are the chances of that? I am pretty sure that those with the ability to see more than I will jump in to tell us that profiles were updated today... both of them. It's awfully funny that I used to be able to see the information on the OTHER profile and can't today... 

How about some photos? That should tell the tale.


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 20, 2011)

Film66 said:
			
		

> Can I suggest you may be better buying a good flash second hand. I collect old camera's and I often see top quality flash guns and most other equipment at camera fair's. Years ago I bought a top of the range Metz flash which I paid nearly £300 I saw one for for just £40 in mint condition at a camera fair. I suggest you look on the Internet and see if there is any genuine camera fairs in your area. Even if you do not get a flash I will be amazed if there's not something there you want.



Camera Fairs?! That sounds like something I would love!  I had been trying to look on amazon for my flash because I have a gift card, so my out of pocket would be almost nothing. But I'm definitely gonna have to see if there are any camera fairs around...like you said, I'll probably find something 
I'm fairly new to this as a hobby so thanks for tip.


----------



## AmateurAli (Nov 20, 2011)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Honey, you don't think there is any way we are believing that, do you? You come here with the exact same attitude and choose the same name minus ONE letter? What are the chances of that? I am pretty sure that those with the ability to see more than I will jump in to tell us that profiles were updated today... both of them. It's awfully funny that I used to be able to see the information on the OTHER profile and can't today...
> 
> How about some photos? That should tell the tale.



Hmmm...idk what else to tell you. Now I feel like a stalker cuz I've been looking up all her threads. I'm using the iPhone app so can't post pics at the moment but I'll be able to soon. Um, you can look at my Facebook page. No real photography type stuff on there but you could see a pic of me and my son. She posted a pic of herself and her son so you could compare.   You can PM me if you want.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> AmateurAli said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



*pfft* You're worse than I am.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2011)

I have  my moments!


----------



## hyperdash (Nov 20, 2011)

I chose this Yongnuo YN 468 primarily for the price.  I consider myself an  advanced amateur, but I admit I don't get to shoot as much as I'd like.   Given that, I couldn't justify to myself dropping the coin for a  430EXII.  I used this flash shooting in a dark, mod banquet hall for my  wife's cousin's wedding.  The flash definitely pulled its weight.  Using  regular alkaline batteries I took about 100 flash pics and still had  some juice left at the end of the night.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> I have  my moments!



In time you will become exactly that which you abhor(g).
Resistance IS futile.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2011)

Great, just what I needed to hear.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, maybe you were right?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 27, 2011)

Might-could just be! LOL!


----------

